# Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich



## kasache (3. April 2004)

Hallo!

Bin ein neuer am Zellersee

Nun die Frage kann mir vielleicht wer von euch ein Paar gute Plätze am See sagen wo man am besten auf Karpfen und auf Hecht Zander fischt

Wäre sehr Dankbar


----------



## rob (4. April 2004)

*AW: Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich*

servus kasache!
habe früher viel am irrsee gefischt.ist aber schon zig jahre her.bin immer mit dem boot beim dorferwirt gewesen und von dort die buchten auf hecht geschleppt.hechte sind sehr grosse im see aber nicht so leicht zu fangen.
karpfen kannst du vergessen.wurden nie wirklich besetzt.wenn du anfütterst fängst du vielleicht in 10 jahren einen....der hat dann aber mehr als 20 kilo:m
über zander kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen.denke aber auch das es eher ein schwieriges unterfangen ist.wir haben wenn wir einen platz fütterten grosse brachsen und weissfische gefangen.in der nacht läuft der aal immernoch ganz gut in den zahlreichen schilffgebieten.du solltest dir unbedingt ein boot checken.versuch dein glück mit der hege auf renken....die schmecken super.ahhh und schöne barsche hab ich auch gefangen.eventuell kann dir gismowolf noch tips geben...der hat dort auch viel gefischt.
lg rob#h


----------



## bine (5. April 2004)

*AW: Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich*

wir waren vor zwei Jahren am Irrsee und mussten feststellen, dass eine Woche Urlaub an diesem stark überfischten See (24 Stunden, 365 Tage/Jahr, 3 Ruten) völlig umsonst war!!! Es ärgert mich immer noch das Geld, das wir in die Ferienwohnung gesteckt hatten. Der Irrsee sieht uns höchstens noch zum Baden!!!!!


----------



## gismowolf (5. April 2004)

*AW: Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich*

Servus Kasache!
Erstmal willkommen im Board!
Ich fische schon lange nicht mehr am Zellersee.Die Surfer und 
der riesige Andrang der Badegäste haben mich vertrieben.Ich fische mit Vorliebe an schwer zugänglichen Stellen an der Ager
und an der Traun in den Stiftsgewässern oberhalb von Lambach,
da kann man den Jobstreß bestens abbauen,wenn man im
gurgelndem Wasser steht und keine störenden anderen Geräusche hört.Ich habe im Zellersee vor allem Zander,Hechte
und Maränen gefangen.Damals waren wie rob schon sagt,keine 
oder nur wenige Karpfen im See.Wenn Du beim Mayer Fritz 
(Nähe Leiner-Kreuzung in Vöcklabruck)fragst,der kann Dir sicher
aktuellste Daten und fundierte Auskünft geben!Ohne Boot solltest Du am Zellersee nicht fischen!Anbei noch ein link :
http://oberoesterreich.anglerinfo.at/html/vb_irrsee.html


----------



## kasache (5. April 2004)

*AW: Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich*

und ich hab gedacht da sind viel karpfen drin was man so gehört hat

welche guten Karpfengewässer kennt ihr denn noch in der Umgebung von Vöcklabruck


DAnke


----------



## gismowolf (5. April 2004)

*AW: Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich*

Kasache!
Laß Dich doch deshalb nicht aus Deinem Konzept bringen!Es kann ja sein,daß in den letzten 10 bis 15 Jahren massenhaft Karpfen eingesetzt wurden und der Zellersee
jetzt ein gutes Karpfenwasser ist!!In dem von mir gepostetem link steht ja geschrieben,daß Karpfen besetzt wurden!Nur rob und ich kennen halt den Zellersee
nicht als Karpfengewässer.#h


----------



## hkroiss (13. April 2004)

*AW: Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich*

Hallo Kasache,
ich angle nun schon ein paar Jahre am ZellerSee und fange alljährlich meine Karpfen. Es sind zwar nicht die Monsterdinger, ab bis 6 - 7 kg haben sie auch.

Du brauchst aber unbedingt ein Boot, denn vom Ufer sind nur wenige Stellen zugänglich, weil es ja sehr viel Schilf gibt.

Ein typisches Karpfengewässer ist der ZellerSee aber nicht.
Grüße Harald


----------



## löti (13. April 2004)

*AW: Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich*

@hkroiss:
was ist denn dann im zellersee zu fangen, wenn es keine karpfen sind? etwa raubfische?


----------



## gismowolf (13. April 2004)

*AW: Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich*

Hi löti!
Dort gibt`s eine Menge Zander in beachtlichen Größen und jede Menge Hechte(der größte wurde am Tag der Volksabstimmung für oder gegen das Kernkraftwerk Zwentendorf von einem Metzger aus Ampflwang namens Firzinger mit 26kg auf ein ca.
6cm langes Aitel am 0,20 Monofilvorfach gefangen) und eine Unmenge von Maränen.
Von den vielen Weißfischen reden wir nicht.So war`s halt vor langer,langer Zeit......


----------



## hkroiss (13. April 2004)

*AW: Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich*

Hi Löti, Gismowolf hat's schon gesagt.
Zander und Hechte neben den Maränen die nächsten Fischarten, die gefangen werden. 
Von den Hechten weiß ich nur, dass diese vorwiegend beim Schleppangeln gefangen werden. Die Zander hauptsächlich - wie soll es anders sein - in der Nacht auf Köderfisch.

Vor 3 Jahren wurden auch gute Aale gefangen. Dies hab' ich nur gehört. Habe selber im letzten Jahr nicht auf Aale geangelt. Diese werden aber vermutlich auch immer weniger, weil sie ja nicht nachbesetzt werden.

Weißfische gibt's auch jede Menge. Brassen kann man fast jeden Tag fangen.
Grüße Harald


----------



## jirgel (29. November 2008)

*AW: Zellersee (Irrsee) Oberösterreich*

Mal nee frage da wir einen kleinen Angeltour an denn Irssee machen und zwar im Dezember wollt ich mal nachfragen war denn einer heuer mal dort wie schauts aus mit denn heurigen Fängen ? 

Alle Infos und Daten wären Hilfreich thx


----------

